# Supporting DBS Talk without PayPal



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I would like to support DBS Talk..... HOWEVER, I do not trust PayPal. Is there any other way to support this board?

And, as a suggestion... how about a affiliate link through Amazon?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

This place needs support? Is this site still part of Ezboard?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage, we are no longer part of Ezboard, but we still need financial help to keep this place free. It takes money to run this site and for bandwidth. Z'Lorth, I'll leave that question upto Chris


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No Rage,

We are no longer on EzBoard.  We purchased our own server and now have it co located at our ISP running the VBBS Software.

Haven't you noticed the speed increase and all the new bells and whistles?

It's been almost a month since we moved off of EZBoard, and it was a great move to make.

As far as paying by something other then paypal I am sure we can do other ways. The person who would be best to answer that question is Chris, hes the guy who pays the bills. 

Scott


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Z'Loth,

We would like to keep the site ad free which is why you don't see any advertising banners. Quite frankly, I've tried those in the past on other sites and they don't really generate all that much revenue. A couple of bucks here and there barely make a dent in the overall cost of running a board like this. 

We will keep the board ad free for as long as possible. If funds start drying up, we will then look at other sources of revenue. Until then, enjoy!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Haven't you noticed the speed increase and all the new bells and whistles? 

I visit in "spurts" so I don't notice it as much.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

BTW, you guys never answered Z'Loth's question. I suggest Z'Loth send the money to somebody he trust here through snail mail.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Actually, I use Paypal for many purchases. It is much safer than dealing with each vendor directly. A friend of mine is a police detective who investigates scams, especially those involving online auctions. He believes that Paypal, as it is currently run, is a good way to pay for things over the net.

However, you are wise to be concerned about giving out your credit card number to folks you don't know. But doing business on the net with legitimate, well-run companies is no less a risk than giving you credit card to your local merchant or restaurant.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Rage, Chris answered his question in a PM.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I guess I should say something here. An alternate way to donate would to simply send me a check or money order. I set up the PayPal account only to make it easier for most people. 

If anyone wants to donate and not use PayPal, just e-mail me.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As they say, "The check is in the mail." 

There are some legality issues regarding PayPal, including whether or not it's a legal bank. There are some web sites with horror stories about the service, and quite frankly, I prefer dealing with someone who had established a direct merchant account rather than dealing with a third party service. It's simply a matter of trust.

However, to ask Chris to set up a merchant account to accept donations is a bit overblown, especially since this is a hobby, not a business. Chris and I have come to an agreement, and my checks are not made out of rubber.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Z'Loth. BTW, I like your web site.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks. Needs a bit of updating


----------

